# Silkie Bantam Chick Question



## NDChickie (Apr 6, 2016)

Is it true silkie roos are bigger than the hens as chicks?
Also the chicks I recently bought since our others vanished, 3 of the silkie chicks have 5 toes but the one (has a big grey patch in front while the others are solid black) has 4 toes. Why would that be?
The chicks are starting to get wing feathers but they seem a bit more like regular feathers only looser but not so much "hair" like. Why? Could they be silkie crosses?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As peeps there is no size differential between sexes. As adults generally the males are bigger than females but I had some that were small.

On the four toed chick that's poor genetics and if you're wanting to improve on them probably should not be used for breeding. 

Yes, the wing feathers can look more like other birds but that will change. My avatar doesn't show a good shot of the wing. I'll see if I have one on a mature bird. You have the more common feathers on the wings but as they develop they get more of the silkie type of feathers overlaying the wings.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

robin416 said:


> As peeps there is no size differential between sexes. As adults generally the males are bigger than females but I had some that were small.
> 
> On the four toed chick that's poor genetics and if you're wanting to improve on them probably should not be used for breeding.
> 
> Yes, the wing feathers can look more like other birds but that will change. My avatar doesn't show a good shot of the wing. I'll see if I have one on a mature bird. You have the more common feathers on the wings but as they develop they get more of the silkie type of feathers overlaying the wings.


I will have to have you teach me about Silkies, I never knew they were suppose to have 5 toes. The ones I have with the poufy heads all have 4 toes so I guess they are just good as pets only. I also was doing some looking at chicks beaks and found one that looks to be like a Sultan chick.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Interesting.
I have 10 silkies and as a chick,one almost died. But she lived and she was always tiny. Hubby didn't think she was growing. But funny, she's a year+ old, and I stopped to look at her last night and couldn't distinguish her from the roo. I guess she had a growth spurt and I never noticed. She's a big girl now. 

Generally silkies roos are bigger. But now and then you may see a nice sized hen.

Robin ' s avatar is a nice representation of a silkie.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I just went in and did a toe check on all of my afro looking chicks only one has 5 toes the other ones have 4. I am going to have to go through the cackle website and see if they have other breeds with afros. My daughter has named one afro because it is so pretty white with grey and it has a huge afro on it's head. However only 4 toes and no feathers on it's feet maybe a different breed then the silkie we found in there. The little silkie is just that little like the 3 bantams we found in the box.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Take a picture of them. We can help figure this out.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> Take a picture of them. We can help figure this out.


Going to do that with a lot of them. Can't figure them out for the life of me. But the pouf heads seem to be Polish and just the one Silkie. However I have one chick that has awesome markings and no place at all on Cackle can I find anything that looks like it. Beautiful markings.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

These might help you. The last pic is of the girl in my avatar.

My birds came from Silkie breeders which means they focused on things like toes and shape, feathering, skin color, eyes. And so many other things to get that look. Birds from hatcheries are bred for numbers and not for how they look. Doesn't mean there's anything wrong with that because many don't care. They just want that furry look.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Robin they are just so pretty. I like them. I just hope they can hack the heat here in NC.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mine are in South AL. I have extra work to keep them chugging along but they seem to be dealing fairly well. And I've got old birds out there.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Mine are in South AL. I have extra work to keep them chugging along but they seem to be dealing fairly well. And I've got old birds out there.


If they do fine there then they should do fine here in NC. Had 98 degree weather last week and the dogs almost died in the heat so had to keep them in the house. Even hosing everything down didn't help to keep them cool.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Believe it or not, I use misters when they are panting. Even with the high humidity they're very effective. It's not long after I turn them on I'll find them much more comfortable than before I turned them on.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Luckily it will be August before these ones go outside, however even then it can be hot. However the coop area where they will go, will stay shady all day long. Then once they are big enough to go outside and free range it should be cooler. I hope by next year to have a mister or a fan in the coop to help them stay cool.


----------

